# New prescription



## gisele27 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi all. I am going to see a psychiatrist soon for the first time in hopes of getting prescribed something to help me with my anxiety and depression. I am IBS-C, and am wondering if there is a specific anti-depressant that can help with anxiety/depression, without causing my C to worsen. I have noticed that most of you posting to this board have a problem with D, and antidepressants seem to put the bowels to sleep.....I certainly don't want that!







Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

The SSRI's seem to do better for IBS-C. Where as the TCA's are better for IBS-D.SSRI's are Lexapro, Prozac and such.TCA's are Elavil,Nortriptyline,and those. Hope that helps.Click the drug link above.


----------

